# Deal for Floor Liners



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the headsup Jzb5121. The husky looks well made & your coupon code helps too. The car pictured isn't a cruze but oh well, & description says avail in tan but drop box no agree. If wife likes the style too I'll have to call them about that. thanks again.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Jzb5121 said:


> I wanted to get a floor liner for my Cruze and I remember looking at a discussion about Husky mats vs Weathertech. On their websites weathertech is $99 for front and Husky is $135 for front and rear seats. At autoaccessoriesgarage.com they had the Husky front and rear for $99 with free shipping. I also found a coupon code (em73gh24) for $10 off. I live in Illinois so I have to pay their ridiculous sales tax, but I think the other states don't have to. I just thought I would share a good deal!


WOW!!! Sweeeeet... Thank you very much for sharing that deal you found. I just ordered mine 2 minutes ago. Total price was just $89.29 shipped for both front & back.

I know that Husky Liners are good since I had them years ago in my 2004 Toyota Sequoia.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

In that other thread I posted information from Husky Liners indicating they were just rolling out the information to their retail partners and we should start to see these show up on various websites.

Thanks for the deal, I just ordered mine.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

defiantly have to look at those im looking for so replacements of the carpet stock ones


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my Husky Liners in today. Missed that deal though! (Doh!) They are really nice, and fit the car well. I plan I using them year-round, since I live in an area with lots of mud and constant pine needles.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Got my Husky Liners in today. Missed that deal though! (Doh!) They are really nice, and fit the car well. I plan I using them year-round, since I live in an area with lots of mud and constant pine needles.


There are worth it even at the $135 list price. Take some pics of them in your Cruze!!!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I will after I get out of work. I'll snap some photos and put them up.

EDIT: Here are some pictures of the liners in the front and back. The picture quality is crap, and I have not photograph skills to speak of, but the liners are a perfect fit, they look really nice, and they seem to be of very high quality. The back is one piece, but lines up great. I am glad I got these over the Weathertech.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Just a small bump, since I edited that last post, so people may not realize I added pictures.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Just a small bump, since I edited that last post, so people may not realize I added pictures.


They really do look good in your car so bye-bye WeatherTech, I'm in.


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

I just ordered a set.

Now I only need a Cruze to install them in. Dealer says my car arrives tomorrow in NJ, so I probably will be taking delivery next week.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Just a small bump, since I edited that last post, so people may not realize I added pictures.


Thanks for the pics!!! Perfect shots.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks! I tried to get the best angles to show how the mats fit over the humps in the car's flooring. They don't anchor, but the mats don't move around at all, and even when my foot was wet, didn't have much slippage. I'm really happy with my purchase.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

i just bought two one set for me and one set for my mom (mothers day gift) two transactions used the promo code twice saved 20 bucks!! thank you jzb5121 for that.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

just bought mine - thanks for the promo code can't beat the price and lips looks nice - they should help keep the dirt on the mat.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Had to jump on a set, great deal. Thanks!


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

Just ordered ours, thanks Jzb5121. Coupon code worked, free shipping, $89.29 is good. I just hope the guys still have a few left


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Just ordered some, thank you.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine came today, they look great


----------



## Jzb5121 (Feb 6, 2011)

I received mine yesterday as well. I'm glad I went with the Husky liner over the Weathertech. I should call the company to collect commission for all the sales I got for them


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

I'll have to look into get a set of these. I've had the Husky liners in a couple of former vehicles (an Avalanche and some Jeeps), and they work really well, especially in winter. Winters here are a sloppy mess, and they keep the car a lot cleaner!


----------



## Autobahn (Apr 30, 2011)

Just ordered mine this morning... I'll be ready for next winter!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

So far I've had them about a week, and they are tremendously helpful. They are so easy to take off and wipe down, and I think they actually improve the look of the interior flooring.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

Put mine in last night as soon as I got home since the box was sitting in front of the garage.

Really like the look, and the fit was perfect. They look nice too!


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

Tom @ crateenginedepot can get the OEM all weather rubber floor mats for $84+shipping if you guys are interested.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Just ordered them, thank you.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

got them! and love them!! ill try to get some pictures up


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

how long did it take you guys to get these? I ordered me some yesterday and as of know my order is still being verified.


----------



## Bama_Eco (May 5, 2011)

Just placed my order and I don't even have my Cruze yet! I've had Husky Liners in my Jeep for almost 4 years now and they are still going strong. Glad I could get another set for my future Cruze.

Thanks for the heads up on this great deal.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I got mine this week and liked them so much I just bought another set for my wife's Civic today. Got to agree with you OP....that $8 IL tax kinda sucks!


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Ordered Mine*

Ordered my husky mats sunday they shipped yesterday. 99.00 for front and rear free shipping cant wait to get them in


----------



## HSawickijr (May 7, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks JZB5131 for sharing this info! very cool!


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

awesome deal, just ordered mine last night. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Torcheredsoul (May 7, 2011)

I just bought me a set, thanks for the Deal!


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Unfortunately since I am in Canada, autoaccessoriesgarage.com does not ship to me 

But I did find them at www.autopartsway.ca/ and ordered them with free shipping for $120 CAD... a little more expesive but you do what you have to do I guess....

Burt


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

checked the coupon code, still working too!

in the pic above, i see the little "bumps" where i would assume the oe floor mat anchors are? are these used in conjunction with the oe mats? or in place of? 

also like the rear being 1 piece.


----------



## Jzb5121 (Feb 6, 2011)

DEcruze said:


> checked the coupon code, still working too!
> 
> in the pic above, i see the little "bumps" where i would assume the oe floor mat anchors are? are these used in conjunction with the oe mats? or in place of?
> 
> also like the rear being 1 piece.


The floor liner fits over the bumps in place of the floor mats. It does not snap on it like the oem mats, it just goes over it. That said I haven't noticed that they move around at all. They have plastic spikes on the back like a computer mat, and it really seems to grab the carpet to keep it in place


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Just ordered them myself, however the website autoanything.com will match the price and beat it by a whole dollar lol. So I got them for 88.29 shipped =) Incase anyone wants that dollar, you can do it through the chat and they will create a quote for you once you show them how the other site drops it lower with the coupon etc..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


>


Does anyone have pics of the Weathertech mats? I'm not too sure I'm liking the way these look, they seem to smooth and glossy looking. Also, there's almost no "ribbing" in the mat to keep your pants out of the salt and water that will accumulate in winter. For all I know the Weathertech mats are the same... ?


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Hrmm yeah those pics don't look as good as the norm. I hope they look a little better in person =(


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

nice find. sub'd for future purchase.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll have to get me a set....my boy's only 10 months old...but I can see him spilling stuff on the floor in the near future. This will make it much easier to clean up!


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I have the Weathertechs in my Silverado and they are about the same. The Husky's were just priced much better so I went with them for my Cruze. I am very satisfied. The Weathertechs in my opinion are overpriced.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Does anyone have pics of the Weathertech mats? I'm not too sure I'm liking the way these look, they seem to smooth and glossy looking. Also, there's almost no "ribbing" in the mat to keep your pants out of the salt and water that will accumulate in winter. For all I know the Weathertech mats are the same... ?


When I read this I wanted to say "Learn to stomp your feet." The ribbing is 3/8 of an inch, more then enough to protect from water and sand in the winter. These are not holding tanks you can drain once a month, prob every couple of days if your dragging in that much snow.



Vampyre Mike said:


> Hrmm yeah those pics don't look as good as the norm. I hope they look a little better in person =(


They are really good. In fact my brother was dead set against them when he saw the picture, but after seeing them in my car he decided to get a set for his car.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Quazar, mine should arrive Saturday. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine have arrived, my only worry before I recieved them was that the rubber/plastic material was going to be too hard and stiff and perhaps create vibration noises up against plastic pieces in the car when driving, but after getting them it's a softer compound than I thought it was going to be and I'm very satisfied. Thanks again for the discount code.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I just ordered mine! Can't wait to get them in. These will be much easier to clean off compared to the carpet ones.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got mine today, very impressed. Also glad to see they are made in Kansas and not in China.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

I recieved mine last wed they fit great and definaltly will keep the carpet clean. 10 days from order to recieve them.. Seems about the normal amount if time when i order offline


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Got em, they look and worm well. Sadly my chevy mats from pep boys slip around on them so I can't keep those on top of em for show lol.But they fit perfect, and look good too. They looked flimsy when I took them out of the box, but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Quazar said:


> When I read this I wanted to say "Learn to stomp your feet." The ribbing is 3/8 of an inch, more then enough to protect from water and sand in the winter. These are not holding tanks you can drain once a month, prob every couple of days if your dragging in that much snow.


I do one better - I sit in the car with my feet outside and smack my feet together to get rid of as much as possible. Stomping your feet in the slush and snow will just get more on you!


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone ordered the mat for the trunk?? Didn't see any Husky ones for the Cruze but found this Weathertech one. If anyone has it can you please post pics or let me know if it fits good without having to cut it.. 
Thanks

Weathertech AVM Universal Trim to Fit Cargo, Universal Cargo mats


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

$75 for a universal fit one??? I don't think so.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I do one better - I sit in the car with my feet outside and smack my feet together to get rid of as much as possible. Stomping your feet in the slush and snow will just get more on you!


This is what I do as well


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got mine this morning, and just put them in once I got home from work. They fit great, and look nice too! Well worth the money.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Husky front liners are awsome. I went to pull them out to install my cruise control and they didnt want to come out. Fit great for sure best 99 bucks i spent sofar. We will see if the cruise control is in the morning.. Hmm what next maybe some sort of SS stripes thinking black metallic... They will pop with the silver paint


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm very glad I got these mats. Last night I was heading home and a guy cut me off bad on the highway. I hit my brakes and my left overs from Olive Garden went flying onto the floor and the container busted open. My food was a total loss, but at least the clean up took just minutes. *Two thumbs up* with these mats!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Got my Husky floor liners yesterday as a bday present. Very happy with the fit and finish. They're very grippy and they look based on the texture, that they'll be easier to clean than the weather techs in my old car.


----------



## patricks00 (May 24, 2011)

Just placed my order! Coupon code still works!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

txlatino said:


> Has anyone ordered the mat for the trunk?? Didn't see any Husky ones for the Cruze but found this Weathertech one. If anyone has it can you please post pics or let me know if it fits good without having to cut it..
> Thanks
> 
> Weathertech AVM Universal Trim to Fit Cargo, Universal Cargo mats


Hex-O-Mat has an exact fit for the Cruze trunk, have it in my LTZ and it fits perfectly.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

My only concern for the cruze eco trunk mat is we have that big center cutout where the spare would have been. It would somewhat suck to cover that up. It is good extra space.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

audog said:


> Hex-O-Mat has an exact fit for the Cruze trunk, have it in my LTZ and it fits perfectly.


Thanks AUDOG.. I will look into Hex-O. Do you have any pics by chance? And how much where they?

Thanks!


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

txlatino said:


> Thanks AUDOG.. I will look into Hex-O. Do you have any pics by chance? And how much where they?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have any pics of it, never thought to take any. I believe it was around $95 from Auto Anything. Here is the link
http://www.autoanything.com/floor-mats/75A2570A0A0.aspx


----------



## patricks00 (May 24, 2011)

Got my Husky's today. They fit really nicely! Snapped some pictures. One of the pictures has some crazy lens flare...not sure what happened there. :wtf:


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

They are nice. I like how on the drivers side, the front ones go up higher at the front of the mat compared to the weathertechs in my last car (cobalt.) The huskys fully cover the foot rest, which is perfect.


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I got the weathertechs for the front of my cruze for $99 and they don't even fit that good. I'll be buying these for the front and rear and throwing the weathertech liners outside the door of their plant in bolingbrook, IL on my way home from work.


----------



## hubbardgd (Jun 15, 2011)

After reading and looking at the pics in this thread, I just ordered these as well. It looks like the offer is still being given at autoaccessoriesgarage.com . I just paid 89.29 with FREE shipping!


----------



## bluefields88 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just bought mine with the $10 discount!


----------



## SueAnn64 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jzb5121, thanks for sharing this deal! Just ordered mine and the discount code is still good!


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Perfect, just ordered a set, with the discount! $89.29 shipped!

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## nickys68chevy (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for the info, just got mine ordered


----------



## ryjackson1082 (Jul 7, 2011)

hey what website did you buy these mats from?


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

ryjackson1082 said:


> hey what website did you buy these mats from?


The info is in the first post of this very thread...


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

been using these for a couple months now and I have to say they are an excellent investment. 
easy to clean and they really hold the dirt so it doesn't go to other places in the car.


----------



## meckelangelo (May 24, 2011)

Quick update... They're down to $99, now, and the coupon is STILL valid, so $89!


----------



## LennyRS (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if the liners from a 2011 will fit a 2012? I can only find Husky liners for 2011's on the Auto Accessories Garage site, and would rather have them at a cheaper price verses the Husky Liners website price of $135 if possible. Thanks.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

LennyRS said:


> Does anyone know if the liners from a 2011 will fit a 2012? I can only find Husky liners for 2011's on the Auto Accessories Garage site, and would rather have them at a cheaper price verses the Husky Liners website price of $135 if possible. Thanks.


^A little late for a reply, but seeing that one wasn't made.. the answer is yes. If you go to the husky liners website the part number is listed there now as 98161 for both the 2011, and 2012 cruze. I just want to add that the trunk liner is now available for models with the spare tire (not sure if this was posted somewhere else) and the part number is 42021. < Both part numbers are for black. The $10 off coupon code in this post is still valid at autoaccessoriesgarge.com. I ended up going through autoanything.com as a few others have, and saved an addition $2 off the 2 items. Total price for mats/trunk liner was $165.79. Not bad considering the weathertech mats alone cost more than the husky mats and liner together. Shipping time is 3-5 business days. Luckily my dealer is letting me return the oem mud mats I purchased since they are still unopened in the box and it's only been 3 weeks since since taking delivery. Thanks to the original poster of the coupon code it definately helped.


----------



## LennyRS (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Andy2012ltz rs, 
I wasn't thinking at the time and didn't give it a bit of thought about comparing part numbers. I called Doug at autoaccessoriesgarage.com and he fixed me up with a set. Love the mats, and can't beat the price.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

LennyRS said:


> Thanks Andy2012ltz rs,
> I wasn't thinking at the time and didn't give it a bit of thought about comparing part numbers. I called Doug at autoaccessoriesgarage.com and he fixed me up with a set. Love the mats, and can't beat the price.


No problem, I'm just happy I came across this post before I opened up the oem mats, and I'm not sure if anyone has the trunk liner yet so hopefully the fitment/quality is the same. Regardless, I'll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Wow, I was just checking out the Husky trunk liner. As of today $67.xx and free shipping. The only problem I see with it, is it will cover up the extra storage area that the Eco has from lack of spare tire.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just ordered mine  thanks.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My Husky floor liners arrived today. They cost $99.29. I forgot to enter the $10 coupon but they said they would apply it and they did tonight since I originally posted this reply. The mats are very nice! They conform to the floor pan very well and fit just the same. Mine look like the pics that MaximusPrime has posted. You will notice the fit to the floor. so any water or dirt will not get on your carpet but will stay on the mats. Good value for the price. I don't know about the weathertech but the huskys are "top notch". As my uncle would say when they first started selling cars. you can have any color you want as long as it is black. So that is the color and they match well with my grey interior.


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

Just ordered a set for my 2011 Cruze Eco. Coupon still works; $89.29 total shipped.

Winter's on it's way so I'm really looking forward to getting these liners.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> Wow, I was just checking out the Husky trunk liner. As of today $67.xx and free shipping. The only problem I see with it, is it will cover up the extra storage area that the Eco has from lack of spare tire.



What online place is this?


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

Exactly one week from the night I ordered them, my new Husky floor liners arrived today! Thank you to Auto Accesories Garage and UPS for speedy order processing and delivery.

I am not easily impressed, but I have to say these Husky floor liners are a GREAT product! I'm extremely pleased I bought them instead of the OEM or the WeatherTech liners. The fit is superb, and the finish is excellent. All the photos I've seen show them as very shiny, but the reality is they are quite matte; maybe a bit shinier than a set of WeatherTech mats. All in all a great addition to my Cruze, and I would encourage anyone to pick up a set for their own car.

I'll definitely be purchasing the matching Husky trunk liner in the next few days.


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

I received mine in less than a week. Man I love how they fit.

Well spent 89 bucks


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Ordered today, coupon still valid, cost me $ 89.95.


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

Just ordered the matching Husky trunk liner form AutoAccessoriesGarage.com a few minutes ago.

Unfortunately, the coupon code didn't work; I think it's only applicable on orders over $99. But, when I purchased the Husky floor liners, I received an email from AutoAccessoriesGarage.com with a coupon code for 10% off my next order so I applied it to my trunk liner order. Total = $70.65 shipped! Great deal.

And if the trunk liner is as nice as the floor liners, I'm sure it'll make a nice addition to my Cruze.


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

Just a heads-up to say the coupon still works. I had forgotten to order earlier in the season. I've had Husky mats in several trucks I've owned and have always been happy with them, so these should not be an exception.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

*Husky floor liners....*

Picked up on this thread while browsing the site...ordered and received the liners...coupon worked to save a few $$$$...the fit is great...will most probably only use in the winter....


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yea that is how mine look too But mine are dirty now. I have to take them out and wash them off. Use soap and water on them and they dry right away. 


FYI I know there is no drive shaft in the cruze(front wheel drive) I was describing the location. I should have just said the center of the car!! LOL


MaximusPrime said:


> Yeah, I will after I get out of work. I'll snap some photos and put them up.
> 
> EDIT: Here are some pictures of the liners in the front and back. The picture quality is crap, and I have not photograph skills to speak of, but the liners are a perfect fit, they look really nice, and they seem to be of very high quality. The back is one piece, but lines up great. I am glad I got these over the Weathertech.


----------



## johnny42544 (Mar 16, 2012)

The coupon still works, free shipping, total is $91.92 now for me.


----------



## johnny42544 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine came today, fit like a glove. Not as thick as I thought they would be, but someone else made the same comment. Like the fit!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Ive looked into these things to. i went to autoanything.com and i was going to buy. I set up an account and half way though my check out i ended the session

Auto Anything send me a couple emails with coupon codes and they ended at 20% off. So you if you dont mind waiting a week or 2 to actually order this might be way to get them cheaper! they are on there site right now for 84 bucks!


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ordered (with the coupon code) today, got the 10% off, and got notification of the shipment tracking number by day's end. Probably could have waited like Hatje above since I did get the email coupon from Auto Anything but the ugly (but functional) universal mat that I'm using to protect the driver's side just doesn't cut it. I won't send a picture of THAT! But maybe of the Husky's. I'm hoping they fit my 2013 Eco Manual. We shall see!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I finally just ordered a full set of Husky Liners since they're calling for snow in the coming week. Regardless, we have had a lot of rain recently too, so they'll get a workout as soon as they arrive, even if it is after the potential snow.

I googled and found what I thought was a 15% off coupon (*CCEM261077)* in addition to the already free shipping, but it was only 10%. Still used it though. The coupon was only good for orders over $150, which ordering both the floor and cargo mats did. I just couldn't justify the added cost of the WeatherTechs right now, but I did want all the mats.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I finally just ordered a full set of Husky Liners since they're calling for snow in the coming week. Regardless, we have had a lot of rain recently too, so they'll get a workout as soon as they arrive, even if it is after the potential snow.
> 
> I googled and found what I thought was a 15% off coupon (*CCEM261077)* in addition to the already free shipping, but it was only 10%. Still used it though. The coupon was only good for orders over $150, which ordering both the floor and cargo mats did. I just couldn't justify the added cost of the WeatherTechs right now, but I did want all the mats.


Post some pics when they've arrived and are in. Congrats on the purchase. Have fun with that white fluffy stuff coming your way!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Post some pics when they've arrived and are in. Congrats on the purchase. Have fun with that white fluffy stuff coming your way!


I will certainly post pics! I don't know how the black will look on the brown, especially when photographed, but I didn't have much choice in the matter...


----------

